
Show HN: Five Years of Show HN - afshinmeh
http://antontarasenko.github.io/show-hn/?hn
======
merqurio
Great article ! I would love to know if those who are more active are more
successful than those who post less but they post "better" quality posts.

------
joelx
Amazing post, thank you! I remember "Spot the drowning child", that is a
strongly viral site.

------
brudgers
Very interesting. Because it's an article rather than something that can be
played with, I'm not sure this should be a "Show HN".

